# News on the Clinton



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Seems like the Clinton report on the other thread got a "little" off topic.:lol: Anyone been out there lately? Anyone catching anything? I am wondering if this is the weekend I call it quits for Steelhead until the fall?


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

The good news about the Clinton is the fishing pressure is way down. I went out after work yesterday with two friends and their were only 5 cars in the lot and 3 of them were ours. The bad news is the water is extremely low and slow. If you know of some deeper water holding areas you might come across a fish or two. Lots of gravel high and dry. I think any rain now will be to little to late as far as getting new fish in the river.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Water is WAY down, about two FEET. I was trout fishing yesterday with another member, my brother and dad and we caught some trout, probably over or around 2 dozen between the 4 of us. I hooked what I think was a steelie that broke my hook and my dad hooked a steelie that broke his line. So the steelhead are still there which is shocking to say the least. I hope this rain helps because the water level really made it so we had to work for fish. - Bryon


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Bryon,

A month ago you asked me to show you spots to catch trout on the Clinton and you bag 2 dozen in one day???

You are a quick study my friend.

I have not caught two dozen in a lot of fishing in the last two years!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

back2spool said:


> Bryon,
> 
> A month ago you asked me to show you spots to catch trout on the Clinton and you bag 2 dozen in one day???
> 
> ...


I met a person on this forum that showed me some secret spots, from there I used my knowledge on how to catch them. It should be noted this was 2 dozen between the 4 of us. Michale Wagner who is a member on here is the member who went with us. - Bryon


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

back2spool said:


> Bryon,
> 
> A month ago you asked me to show you spots to catch trout on the Clinton and you bag 2 dozen in one day???
> 
> ...


Well I have never fished that stream for trout before but if i did I know i could catch them as well.I have skills.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Dude,

Definitely not calling you a liar. I fully believe you caught that many!!

Really it was more of a commentary on the irony of ME helping someone who clearly knows the river well! Much better than myself!

I meant nothing offensive and I know how hard you've been hitting it and it seems the river is paying you back, so i say good for you...


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

back2spool said:


> Dude,
> 
> Definitely not calling you a liar. I fully believe you caught that many!!
> 
> ...


Well I'm sorry I took it the wrong way in that case. No harm done. Maybe we'll get to meet up and trout fish this season sometime, I'm sure we can both learn from one another. Sorry again for taking it the wrong way. - Bryon


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

DE82 said:


> Water is WAY down, about two FEET. I was trout fishing yesterday with another member, my brother and dad and we caught some trout, probably over or around 2 dozen between the 4 of us. I hooked what I think was a steelie that broke my hook and my dad hooked a steelie that broke his line. So the steelhead are still there which is shocking to say the least. I hope this rain helps because the water level really made it so we had to work for fish. - Bryon


 

I di`nt seeum? Dad you seeum? Nah we did`nt seeum:lol::lol::lol::evil: Had a great time, we caught a bunch although some caught more than others Mike


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Michael Wagner said:


> I di`nt seeum? Dad you seeum? Nah we did`nt seeum:lol::lol::lol::evil: Had a great time, we caught a bunch although some caught more than others Mike


I didn't see anything, Did you? :lol: That was great. "I've got one, go to lift it, gets off" I didn't see anything :lol:
We'll get more next time Mike, just have to wait for the water level to come up. Dad said he ended the day with 8, I ended up getting a dozen on the mark, Louie got 5 and I'm not sure how many you got. - Bryon


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I aint sayin,:lol::lol::lol:



DE82 said:


> I didn't see anything, Did you? :lol: That was great. "I've got one, go to lift it, gets off" I didn't see anything :lol:
> We'll get more next time Mike, just have to wait for the water level to come up. Dad said he ended the day with 8, I ended up getting a dozen on the mark, Louie got 5 and I'm not sure how many you got. - Bryon


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Michael Wagner said:


> I aint sayin,:lol::lol::lol:


:lol: I know you hooked a lot :lol: Got to get you some CD3 raps Mike. They are your friend :lol:

I think Dad got more than 8 myself but I could be wrong. I normally count for record how many I get but I don't for him :lol:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Michael Wagner said:


> some caught more than others Mike


Forgot to make the stop , eh Mr. Market.:lol::lol::evil:


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

DE82 said:


> I met a person on this forum that showed me some secret spots, from there I used my knowledge on how to catch them. It should be noted this was 2 dozen between the 4 of us. Michale Wagner who is a member on here is the member who went with us. - Bryon


just thought i would let you know, if you are indeed having that kind of success it would be very beneficial to the continued stocking of the river (and the clinton coldwater conservation program in general) to let jim francis know about your catch data. jim is one of our local fish biologists, and sending him an email indicating the location of the fish you are catching as well as the number and size would do a world of good because this is a marginal trout stream which constantly needs justification for plantings. summer time water temperatures get way up towards the threshold of what brown trout can survive in and usually we lose fish during july and august. last summer was one of the hottest we have had in terms of water temps in the river in a few years, and the dearth of holdover fish this past winter and spring relative to other years seems to correlate with that. 

jim can be emailed at *[email protected]**.*


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Joeker51 said:


> Forgot to make the stop , eh Mr. Market.:lol::lol::evil:


 

Kroger was out of trout, all they had was tuna and I could`nt figure out how to tie the can on my line next time I`ll shop early and maybe catch a Halibut:evil: Mike


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

the rapids said:


> just thought i would let you know, if you are indeed having that kind of success it would be very beneficial to the continued stocking of the river (and the clinton coldwater conservation program in general) to let jim francis know about your catch data. jim is one of our local fish biologists, and sending him an email indicating the location of the fish you are catching as well as the number and size would do a world of good because this is a marginal trout stream which constantly needs justification for plantings. summer time water temperatures get way up towards the threshold of what brown trout can survive in and usually we lose fish during july and august. last summer was one of the hottest we have had in terms of water temps in the river in a few years, and the dearth of holdover fish this past winter and spring relative to other years seems to correlate with that.
> 
> jim can be emailed at *[email protected]**.*


Thanks for the info, I never knew about that but I will certainly give him a email. I want this stream to thrive and if I can help in any way I will - Bryon


----------



## SlayTime (Apr 30, 2008)

got a Sturgeon straight out of the Clinton. Couldn't put the picture up here so check the photo gallery section.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

SlayTime said:


> got a Sturgeon straight out of the Clinton. Couldn't put the picture up here so check the photo gallery section.


Sweet, thats the first I've ever heard of coming out of the clinton.


----------



## stcolympia (Oct 24, 2006)

Is that for real?


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

stcolympia said:


> Is that for real?


nope, its pretend. lol.


i think i recongnize the area , and theres garbage on the log jam behind him, so im guessing its the clinton. lmfao!


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

It's awesome seeing that. I hope it was able to find a a friend to "dance" with. I remember reading a excerpt in a book about aguy who netted in the Clinton Talking about catching tons of sturgeon (in addition to walleye muskie, and pike), so this is not that surprising since the fish are obviously coming back a bit on the Detroit and St. Clair River so some of those strays are bound to start wandering up the Clinton...hopefully they'll get a foothold there. I do not understand why they don't plant sturgeon....I really think that more effort and money should be spent on native fish...especially fish like sturgeon which can potentially be a great sport fish!!!



bigair said:


> Sweet, thats the first I've ever heard of coming out of the clinton.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

That is pretty much the coolest picture I have ever seen!!!

My brother in CA goes fishing for sturgeon out there all the time, he is gonna love to see this!!


----------



## SlayTime (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah it was a great surprise, you can probably tell how happy I was in the pic. I spoke with Jim (the biologist mentioned previously in this thread) and he said it was the first recorded catch in recent history in the Clinton. According to him he has been trying to get the ball rolling to start bringing them back to the river, and that this could be what it takes. 

I've just been trying to let fellow sportsman know, to realize that the potential is there. So hopefully we can get the word out to help clean up this and other rivers in SE Michigan.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

WOW! that is sweet, what did he hit on?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Yeah it was a great surprise, you can probably tell how happy I was in the pic.


Nope I dont think anyone can tell that you were happy :lol:

Thats pretty cool congrads on your catch.That was 1 lost fish.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Did you let him go?


----------



## SlayTime (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah I let him go. Not only is it never in season there, I'm not really sure what I would do with it anyway. The pictures are enough for me.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

SlayTime said:


> Yeah I let him go. Not only is it never in season there, I'm not really sure what I would do with it anyway. The pictures are enough for me.


Good job, that's a fish of a life time from that river. - Bryon


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Slaytime...I'm really curious how the fight was with that big fish in that little river? What kind of tackle were u using?


----------



## SlayTime (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. Well, we were fishing a hole right in front of that logjam and I thought I was just snagged on a rock/log (which happens quite often as you know) and then I could see it. My drag was basically going the whole time and the current helped bring it towards me as I moved downstream a bit. It was at least 40lbs, and I only had 6lb test so I got lucky there. Once I got it close to shore my buddy (the human net) jumped in and scooped it up like I was holding it in the picture. His arms got all scratched up by those spines that are on its side/back, it was ridiculously powerful when it flopped around.

It was a hell of a way to start the season! One of the coolest parts of it all is that a fish that size averages around 25-30 years old, older than me.


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! i talked to a couple buddies the other day and they said someone caught a sturgeon in the clinton and i said its unlikely, but it wouldnt surprise me. congrats!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

SlayTime said:


> Thanks guys. Well, we were fishing a hole right in front of that logjam and I thought I was just snagged on a rock/log (which happens quite often as you know) and then I could see it. My drag was basically going the whole time and the current helped bring it towards me as I moved downstream a bit. It was at least 40lbs, and I only had 6lb test so I got lucky there. Once I got it close to shore my buddy (the human net) jumped in and scooped it up like I was holding it in the picture. His arms got all scratched up by those spines that are on its side/back, it was ridiculously powerful when it flopped around.
> 
> It was a hell of a way to start the season! One of the coolest parts of it all is that a fish that size averages around 25-30 years old, older than me.


Looks to be about 40-45", that would make it about 25 lbs or a bit more.

Surprising catch!!! Way to go.


----------



## SlayTime (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd be nice if this forum would let me post pictures before 15 posts because I have 1 other picture that shows the length a lot better. I wish I would have measured length and weight but we figured it should probably go back in the river asap.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

SlayTime said:


> I'd be nice if this forum would let me post pictures before 15 posts because I have 1 other picture that shows the length a lot better. I wish I would have measured length and weight but we figured it should probably go back in the river asap.


Message me the pic and I'll post it for you - Bryon


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

DE82 said:


> Thanks for the info, I never knew about that but I will certainly give him a email. I want this stream to thrive and if I can help in any way I will - Bryon


Yeah, don't forget to CC me on that e-mail!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## SlayTime (Apr 30, 2008)

thats the biggest picture I've ever seen lol.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah I don't know why it came up so big but now it's fixed


----------

